# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Vet Abused, Disarmed By Cops Because Polite Constitution Has No Place For Rights

## St James

Vet Abused, Disarmed By Cops Because ‘Polite’ Constitution Has No Place For Rights

April 16, 2013 by Sam Rolley 
WWW.ARMY.MILIn 2003, while serving in Iraq, then-1st Sgt. C.J. Grisham, left, and his interpreter handed out candy to children while touring Fallujah.
You have the right to bear arms — still relatively un-infringed in some States — unless, of course, agents of the state deem you are doing so in an impolite manner. A decorated veteran who was on a 10-mile hike with his 15-year-old son was illegally disarmed and arrested on a Texas county road for “rudely displaying a firearm.”
_FOX News’_ Todd Starnes reports that Army Master Sgt. C.J. Grisham was confronted and illegally disarmed of his AR-15 and .45 caliber pistol by the Temple Police Department, despite having the proper permits to publicly carry the weapons. The incident happened as the man and his son were hiking in a rural area known to be home to wild boars and cougars.
Grisham, who describes himself as a serious Constitutionalist and also recently gained notoriety for a blog post criticizing the President, maintains that he has no idea what caused officers to treat him in the manner in which they did.
“I’m still frankly and honestly 100 percent confused about what I’m being charged with,” Grisham.....

 Ther rest of the story: http://personalliberty.com/2013/04/1...ce-for-rights/
















tagged, of course  :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Trinnity

Seems he was "targeted" for some grief. The question is who decided on that...the police on scene or someone above them.

----------

Mr. Claws (04-12-2022)

----------


## Maximatic

"When people call us..."
"Did you explain to them what the law is?"
"They don't care what the law is... In this day and age... We have the right, by law, to disarm you..."
"Just because a guy's got a firearm, he's dangerous?"
"Yes, sir"

This is a typical conversation with a cop. They will say literally anything that crosses their puny little minds. They do this because they can get away with anything. Nobody holds them to account, absolutely fucking no one.

----------

MisterVeritis (04-12-2022),Mr. Claws (04-12-2022)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Good God.  From the concrete evidence of his video, MSgt Grisham and his son were OBVIOUSLY on an extremely rural road, out in the middle of nowhere, in one of those areas of backwoods Texas where there aren't even any trees (only oversized bushes that the locals like to call trees).  And they were in an area frequented by dangerous animals (cougars and wild boars in Texas can be particularly vicious due to the drought).  I don't know if they were hunting or what....doesn't matter a whit, they were legal and minding their own business.  What a first-hand education in our paper-thin legal system that young man got from those asshole cops!  I hope Grisham sues the living hell out of those cops for false charges and illegal arrest.

I'm afraid it's gonna get a whole lot worse before it gets better, folks.   :Angry20:

----------

St James (04-17-2013)

----------


## St James

> "When people call us..."
> "Did you explain to them what the law is?"
> "They don't care what the law is... In this day and age... We have the right, by law, to disarm you..."
> "Just because a guy's got a firearm, he's dangerous?"
> "Yes, sir"
> 
> This is a typical conversation with a cop. They will say literally anything that crosses their puny little minds. They do this because they can get away with anything. Nobody holds them to account, absolutely fucking no one.


can we say seig hiel?

----------



----------


## St James

> Good God.  From the concrete evidence of his video, MSgt Grisham and his son were OBVIOUSLY on an extremely rural road, out in the middle of nowhere, in one of those areas of backwoods Texas where there aren't even any trees (only oversized bushes that the locals like to call trees).  And they were in an area frequented by dangerous animals (cougars and wild boars in Texas can be particularly vicious due to the drought).  I don't know if they were hunting or what....doesn't matter a whit, they were legal and minding their own business.  What a first-hand education in our paper-thin legal system that young man got from those asshole cops!  I hope Grisham sues the living hell out of those cops for false charges and illegal arrest.
> 
> I'm afraid it's gonna get a whole lot worse before it gets better, folks.


This scarier..the prosecutors want 'em to cop a plea just to make this thing go away and they wont have to return his firearms. WTF kind of Texas justice is this? For doing what?

----------


## Guest

In before patrickt says its the attorney's fault...

----------

St James (04-17-2013)

----------


## garyo

It's the attorney's fault, I don't know why but it is.

----------

St James (04-17-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

> can we say seig hiel?


Notice how the cop believes that anyone with a gun is dangerous, but he won't disarm himself?

----------

Mr. Claws (04-12-2022)

----------


## Guest

> Notice how the cop believes that anyone with a gun is dangerous, but he won't disarm himself?


In before patrickt says that the cops were counseled by attorneys not to disarm...

----------


## Maximatic

> In before patrickt says that the cops were counseled by attorneys not to disarm...


Actually I shouldn't have said that. The cop doesn't believe that anyone with a gun is dangerous. He just said the first thing that came to his mind that would justify his doing whatever the fuck he wants to do, which is what he routinely does because he can get away with it because his employer has a monopoly.

Rule of law LOfuckingL

----------

Authentic (04-12-2022),Mr. Claws (04-12-2022),St James (04-17-2013),The XL (04-17-2013)

----------


## patrickt

> In before patrickt says its the attorney's fault...


To quote your dear TRAT, Trina, "Still making shit up?" I hadn't even thought of that and I think you know full well that the depredations of attorneys won't occur until a situation is stabilized and safe. But, just think of the money and publicity to be made on this case. Makes you want to head to Texas, doesn't it, Trina? But, unlike in court, lying on a forum can get a response.

I just saw your other post. You just get on a roll and can't stop. Attorneys are lucky to be in a game where attorneys make all the rules.

----------


## Guest

> To quote your dear TRAT, Trina, "Still making shit up?" I hadn't even thought of that and I think you know full well that the depredations of attorneys won't occur until the situation is stabilized and safe. But, just think of the money and publicity to be made on this case. Makes you want to head to Texas, doesn't it, Trina?


If I were licensed in Texas I'd do this one for free.  I love, love, love sticking it to cops.  You have no idea how many extra hours I put in off bill (shhhhh) on cases where I know we will turn around and file complaint.

Dirty cops a) make the good cops look horrible through guilt by association, and b) are worse than criminals.

----------


## patrickt

Oh, I'm sure, Trina. Do you bill 400 hours a week to others to make up for it? Can't you represent him through a law firm in Texas? I've seen out-of-state attorneys at a defense table with a young newly admitted attorney at the table with them and never opening his mouth. Come on, why miss a chance to stick it to anyone? It's not fair to simply stick it to your clients. Off to Texas with you. Plus, it'll be safer than Chicago.

I'll be interested to see how the case proceeds with or without you.

----------


## Guest

> Oh, I'm sure, Trina. Do you bill 400 hours a week to others to make up for it?


Nope.  I do flat rates whenever possible, so I could spend 10 hours or 400 hours on a case.




> Can't you represent him through a law firm in Texas? I've seen out-of-state attorneys at a defense table with a young newly admitted attorney at the table with them and never opening his mouth.


Family counsel, yes.  They must be invited.  It is unethical to solicit.




> Come on, why miss a chance to stick it to anyone? It's not fair to simply stick it to your clients. Off to Texas with you. Plus, it'll be safer than Chicago.


My clients LOVE me, for the record.  I am still on weekly email terms with probably 25% of my closed cases.  




> I'll be interested to see how the case proceeds with or without you.


Yes, me too.

----------


## teeceetx

Does this guy have a case against those morons?  Against the town that employes them?  When people say tyranny will never happen here because the police and military won't cooperate, I say OH YEAH?  Just watch the thousands of incidents like this.  If I were this guy, I'd make it my life's work to get those two dolts fired and walk away with a boat load of cash for his trouble.

----------

Mr. Claws (04-12-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> In before patrickt says its the attorney's fault...


It is always the attorney's fault.

A public defender works for. - and is paid by - the same government that is prosecuting his client.

A private attorney is an officer of the court - part of the government!

----------


## MedicineBow

Talk about a thread resurrection.

----------

old dog (04-12-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Grisham got his weapons and ammo back.

He was convicted of interfering with the duties of a police officer.

Temple man gets seized guns back after more than 4 years | Local News | kdhnews.com

----------

teeceetx (04-12-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> Does this guy have a case against those morons?  Against the town that employes them?  When people say tyranny will never happen here because the police and military won't cooperate, I say OH YEAH?  Just watch the thousands of incidents like this.  If I were this guy, I'd make it my life's work to get those two dolts fired and walk away with a boat load of cash for his trouble.


The dirty little not-too-secret is that the police and military will ALWAYS be the vanguard of ANY TYRANNY... History, my friends, it never lies.

----------

old dog (04-12-2022)

----------


## old dog

Us old folks have to realize that cops of today are not like they were in the good ol' days.  Most support gun control, red flag laws, civil forfeiture and are in love with their new militarized gear.  They have an "us versus them" mentality and "them" is YOU.  They would welcome a National Police Force and get on the federal gravy train.  Pension über alles!

----------

Authentic (04-12-2022),Mr. Claws (04-12-2022)

----------

